# Jointech Clincher Fence machine



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

After much ado, I finally received my 18 inch Clincher Fence machine from Jointech. Jointech has been moving to a new building for most of April and their phones have been down for the past two and a half weeks. Also they only answer a few of their emails. As you can guess, contacting them is a real chore. I have one employees business cell phone number, but usally he doesnt answer it and leaving messages is almost useless. Actually most of the time this persons phone mailbox is full. Anyway back to the Clincher, what a piece of junk. The thin exposed cable has what looks like an electrical spade terminal attaching it. this terminal was broke and the cable was loose. This terminal was weaked even more than it already was by someone grinding on it. The fence mounting plate with the slots in it was cocked, that is it was not parallel to the machines mounting plate. It was cocked so much that one side of it would touch your table before you could bolt the whole machine down tight. One of the screws that attaches this fence mounting plate must have stripped out its threaded hole as this screw was glued in place. One of the thin PSA paper labels indicating the fence direction when turning the adjustment knob was ripped. Needless to say, I am returning this for refund. Since I am unable to talk to a live person at Jointech, I hope they read my numerous emails I have sent them. I have attached pictures of each of the issues described above.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Woodmark,

That thing looks used to me! :thumbdown:

I have had a Jointech clincher and cabinetmakers fence mounted on their 72" sawtrain rails for well over 10 yrs. (used daily)

I love it and have never had a problem.

And it doesn't look nearly as rough as the pics your showing.

Have never had to contact them tho.

Keep with it and hopefully they will make it right.


----------

